# Diseño de un osciloscopio



## GerarCR (Abr 26, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Nos han mandado en la universidad construir un osciloscopio (en realidad es solo el tratamiento de la señal para que pueda ser visualizada, luego la conectaremos al osciloscopio del laboratorio).

El diseño inicial que nos an dado es el siguiente:

http://yfrog.com/jyosc1p

Para comenzar con el bloque del Trigger tenemos lo siguiente:

http://yfrog.com/4posc2p

Y aquí ya me surgen un par de dudas con el detector de nivel (parte en amarillo):

-Tenia pensado utilizar un comparador LM311 ¿estaría bien?
-Para anular el nivel de continua, tenia pensado poner un condensador cerámico de 100microF, y la resistencia imagino que debe ser alta, pero ¿que valor podría poner?
-Y para el potenciómetro que marca el nivel para comparar ¿que valor utilizo?

Las mismas dudas tengo para el siguiente bloque, el diferenciador:

http://yfrog.com/9hosc3p

-¿que valores serian buenos para la resistencia y el condensador?


Muchas gracias a todos.

PD: Lo siento por poner los links para las imagenes, pero no consiguo postearlas directamente, pincho en insertar imagen, e introducir la url del imageshack (e probado con todas) y no funciona. Si alguien me puede decir como hacerlo tambien os lo agradecería.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2010)

Mira como trigger te recomiendo que uses la configuracion schmitt, que es la utilizada normalmente y su contruccion es muy sencilla como podes ver aca:

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/electronic/schmitt.html#c2

Sobre el valor de la R y C, dependera de la frecuencia en la que queres que tu osciloscopio deje pasar la señal, osea en esa configuracion tenes un filtro pasa altos, y en funcion de R y C fijas en que frecuencia dejas pasar la señal.

Fc=1/(2*pi*R*C)

Fija la frecuencia y C; y despeja R. Tene en cuenta que el valor de R tendras que tenerlo en cuenta en funcion de la impedancia de entrada que quieras, osea por ej. si le pones 1 ohm, y la señal de entrada es una senoidal de 1kHz y 1Vp, estaras cargando el circuito que necesitas medir en 1A (osea inaceptable).

Lo ideal, seria que tu circuito a lo sumo pida una corriente del orden del uA, para no cargar el circuito a medir.


----------



## GerarCR (Abr 26, 2010)

muchas gracias!

Entonces voy a utilizar una configuracion de trigger schmitt con el LM311, con r2= 1kohm, r3=100kohm y R1 un potenciometro, para poder variar el nivel de disparo.

En cuanto al eliminador de continua, filtrare lo menor de 10hz, entonces tengo una R=100kohm y C= 0.16 microFaradios (aprox).

Y para el diferenciador, al reves, solo dejare pasar las frecuencias muy muy altas (1mHz aprox), pondre un R de 100kohms  también, y un condensador de 1 o 2 picoFaradios.

¿Con esos valores no debería influir mucho en la señal a medir verdad?

Muchas gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2010)

Para hacer un pasa bajos deberias implementar un integrador y no un diferenciador.


```
--R--|-
     C
     |
-----|-
```

En este caso si usas R=100kohm y C=2.2pf (creo que es valor comercial), tu frecuencia de corte estaria en 700-800 kHz. 

Tene en cuenta que a esa frecuencia de corte, una senoidal pasa, pero por ej. una cuadrada no pasa del todo bien, ya que esta señal tiene muchos armonicos, y por ej. si fuera de 400kHz la cuadrada tendras un armonico principal en 400kHz, una secundaria en 2*400kHz,... n*400, con cada armonica de menor amplitudo mientras mayor sea n.

Despues los valores que elegiste me parecen que estan bien, lo que si, es posible que en mediciones de baja tension (por ej. 10 a 20mV) veas mucho ruido, debido al valor alto de las resistencias de entrada, esto se debe al ruido termico.

Yo estoy haciendo un proyecto similar, usando un Adc-uC-Pc, hasta la parte digital lo tengo relativamente bastante resuelto, pero en el acondicionamiento de la señal (que es lo que estas haciendo vos) estoy trabado, ya que cuando trabajo con señales de baja tension como te mencione, el divisor resistivo de la entrada me genera mucho ruido.


----------



## GerarCR (Abr 26, 2010)

Creo que me explique mal, lo que quiero si es un diferenciador, para que de la señal cuadrada que me devuelve el trigger schmitt, solo me queden unos picos en los flancos de subida y bajada.

Entonces para esto debo usar un filtro paso alto, que elimine todo menos las frecuencias muy altas (flancos de la señal cuadrada). ¿verdad?

Usando R=100k y C=1.6pF, la frecuencia de corte es de 1MHerzio, asi debería funcionar no?

En cuanto a los problemas al trabajar en niveles bajos de tension, no pasa nada, no creo que el profesor nos mande ajustar tanto la calidad.

Gracias por todo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2010)

Entonces ahi si es como decis vos, para un derivador deberia ser C-R. Y el valor de 1/(2*pi*R*C) sera la frecuencia en la que el circuito se deja de comportar como tal.

Lo que vas a tener en cuenta es que eso te va a generar deltas en los cambios de estado de la señal cuadrada, por lo tanto tu derivada ahi seran 2 picos, el del flanco ascendente (delta positiva) y el del flanco descendente (delta negativa).

Esta ultima la deberias tener en cuenta en funcion de la logica que le pongas despues.

Entonces con los valores que pusiste, el derivador se comportara como tal hasta 1MHz arpoximadamente, despues de eso se comporta como un cable.

Pero te advierto, a frecuencias relativamente bajas, por ej. 10k o hasta inclusive 100k, la señal va a experimentar una gran atenuacion, por lo que te sugiero que pienses en usar operacionales.


----------



## GerarCR (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola!
Vueno hasta el momento he montado el eliminador de continua (funciona sin problema) y el detector de nivel, pero este no funciona correctamente.

Le introduzco una señal de 1khz y 1vpp y esto es lo que obtengo a la salida:
(estan superpuestas las señales de entrada y salida).



Veo que me detecta bien los cambios de nivel, pero la salida no va de -15v a 15v como yo quisiera...

Estoy usando un comparador Lm311, y he comprobado que este correctamente alimentado y conectado a tierra, lo únco que no entiendo es para que sirven los pines 5 y 6 (balance y strobe balance).


----------



## Ferny (Abr 27, 2010)

La salida del LM311 es a colector abierto, luego necesita una resistencia de pull-up entre el pin 7 (salida) y VCC. ¿Se la has puesto?


----------



## GerarCR (Abr 27, 2010)

mm ok.. gracias!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 27, 2010)

Despues si podes subi una foto del esquema.


----------



## GerarCR (Abr 28, 2010)

Ok, ahora no tengo yo el circuito, sino mi compañera de laboratorio, el próximo martes cuelgo unas fotos con los avances que tenga.


----------



## GerarCR (May 4, 2010)

Bueno pues este es el esquema del circuito (detector de nivel + diferenciador + selector de flanco):



Eso es lo que obtengo a la salida del detector de nivel (1), funciona correctamente, (me faltaba poner una resistencia de pull-up para las partes positivas, y poner el pin1 del LM311 a -Vcc para las partes negativas):


Son las dos señales superpuestas, la entrada (2 Vpp, 1KHz), y la salida del detector de nivel(+15 a -15v).

Esto es lo que se ve después del derivador (2):



No se porque la señal se me atenúa tanto, (los picos son de 0.5 v o asi).

¿Puede ser por que el filtro paso alto (el diferenciador) sea muy alto?
Lo tengo puesto para que filtre las frecuencias menores de 1Mhz  ¿que valor debería poner?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 4, 2010)

Hasta 1 funciona como una manteca  .

En 2 ahi esta el tema que te mencionaba, tu derivador estaria funcionando asi:

Continua - 1MHz: deriva
1MHz - en adelante: funciona como un cable

Ahora, para que entiendas mas, un derivador funciona tambien como un filtro pasa altos, si uno viera un diagrama de bode, veria una recta que va subiendo desde el -inf hasta tu el polo que fijaste en 1MHz. Aca tenes un bode de un pasa altos:



No le des bola a la fase, pero fijate en la magnitud (o amplitud), en frecuencias muy bajas, el derivador/filtro pasa altos atenua mucho, por lo tanto si tu frecuencia de corte esta en 1MHz, todo lo que tengas en 100KHz para atras, estara atenuado al menos 20dB con ese derivador que pusiste (eso es por que es de 1 solo cero/polo, osea 1er orden).

Entonces, para que tu circuito pueda derivar bien, la señal debe estar en dentro de esa pendiente que hace el diagrama de bode (osea antes de 1MHz), pero si tu rango es tan grande (como en este caso), corres el riesgo de atenuar señales de baja frecuencia.

Opciones que te puedo dar:

- Implementar el filtro con un operacional, y ver que tan bien sale la señal cuando satura en frecuencias altas (acordate que vas a tener que amplificar las señales de baja frecuencia ya que son atenuadas, pero las señales de altas frecuencias no son tan atenuadas como las de baja, ahi vas a tener una posible saturacion).

- Implementar un derivador que te permita modificar su polo, de forma tal que que con señales en baja frecuencia (ej 500Hz) la frecuencia de corte sea 1kHz. 

La 2da opcion seria facil implementarla agregando un potenciometro en vez de una resistencia, de esta forma varias la fc variando el pote:

Fc=1/(2*pi*Rp*c)


----------



## GerarCR (May 4, 2010)

ok, muchas gracias cosme, probaré la solución del potenciómetro y ya os comento.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 4, 2010)

Proba cambiando C por  1,5nf y que el pote vaya hasta 100k.

Tus extremos seran:

Pote

100k -> fc=1KHz aprox.
100ohms -> fc= 1MHz

Entonces, yo pondria una R de 100 ohms en serie con el pote, cuando este conduzca, tenes la R de 100ohms que te fija 1MHz.


----------



## GerarCR (May 8, 2010)

Hola a todos, el circuito de momento es el siguiente:



Hasta el punto (3) todo funciona correctamente (gracias cosmefulanito).

Ahora estoy diseñando la rampa y el holdoff, lo que aparece en el circuito de arriba esta copiando de la siguiente orientación que nos ha dado el profesor:




Tengo un par de preguntas:
-Para las resistencias r4 y r5 (de la primera imagen), ¿bastaría con usar resistencias de 1kohm por ejemplo, ya que solo son proteccion para el 555 verdad?

-¿cual sería un buen tiempo para la rampa? Sabiendo ese tiempo, ya podría calcular las resistencias r1,r2 y r3 (que fijan IR) y elegir el valor del condensador. Luego varíando el potenciómetro P, variaría el valor de I (intensidad que va al bloque holdoff), y así variaría el tiempo de holdoff.

Gracias a todos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 10, 2010)

R4 y R5 te fijan el tiempo de descarga de los capacitores y me imagino que eso te hara variar la pendiente de bajada.

R2 y R3 estan para polarizar esos transistores y esos transistores funcionarian como fuentes de corriente, la cual la fijas con R1 y Rp. ¿Cuantos debe ser esta corriente? ni idea, pero en funcion de ella deberias calcular R2 y R3.


----------



## GerarCR (May 13, 2010)

hola!

Bueno ya tengo mas o menos todo montado (me falta de comprobar algunas cosas), menos el multiplexor para que se puedan ver los dos canales.



Debe ser un multiplexor analógico CMOS. ¿Alguna recomendacion?

Cuando tenga todo completo posteare el esquema completo del circuito y alguna foto.

Gracias!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 13, 2010)

Mux analogicos tenes el cd4051 y el 52, pero ojo, mira bien las hojas de datos que estan limitados en el rango de tension en el que trabajan y tienen una resistencia interna considerable (hasta 300 ohms).


----------

